# Where to buy Hatches/storage compartment lids??



## eclipse507 (Apr 13, 2011)

Where is everyone buying their hatches and storage compartment lids? I've looked online, and haven't had much luck.


----------



## cali27 (Apr 14, 2011)

https://greatlakesskipper.com/

Got it from another member on here, so I can't take credit for it.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2011)

15 bucks. I have them and they are great.


https://www.tempress.com/shop#ecwid:category=442136&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 14, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> 15 bucks. I have them and they are great.
> 
> 
> https://www.tempress.com/shop#ecwid:category=442136&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


Troutman,
Do you think they are strong enough to walk on? I made some out plywood on my front deck, but I like these much better.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > 15 bucks. I have them and they are great.
> ...




Yes,

They are very sutrdy and waterproof. They are designed to be walked on. I have stood all over mine with no failure. The shipping on these is 15 bucks just so you know. I bought two but plan to buy two more for me next rebuild.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 14, 2011)

cali27 said:


> https://greatlakesskipper.com/
> 
> Got it from another member on here, so I can't take credit for it.




x2 - got my "Jim Black" hatches there. Sturdy hatches you can stand on at a reasonable price.


----------

